# Tikka T3 lite in 30-06 (first rifle)



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

I just went to the range 2 days ago, fired a rifle (above .22) for the first time, this tikka t3 lite is the perfect weight and super accurate, i put 3 bullets in the Exact same whole at 120 yards and an overall 6 outta 8 shots in a quarter sized bullseye. I was really happy with that, this rifle is amazing in my oppinion, i paid $670 canadian for it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great... :beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Sounds to me like ya done good. Congrats. :lol:


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds awesome, give us some pics of that beughty!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I always wondered about the T3 Lite's I wondered if they'd be too light to shoot off the bench but you obviously proved that one!  Sounds very impressive, especially seeing as you got it in a larger calibre, I love the feel of the T3 in your hands, it's so nice and light. Is yours stainless or blued?What scope have you put on top of it?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The Tikka is a fine rifle, congratulations. Now get some pic's on here.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Excellent job. You can never go wrong with the proven 30-06 Springfield.


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

i have a 25-06 tikka t3 stainless and laminent with a weaver 4-16 by 44 scope on it and love it its so light and shoots amazingly!!!!!! go tikka.


----------

